# كيف يمكنك ادارة 10 مشاريع مختلفة وانت بمكتبك



## the poor to god (7 يوليو 2009)

شاركونا خبراتكم فى كيفية ادارة مشاريع شركتكم مهما زاد عددها وتفرقت مواقعها موضوع هام جدا جدا


----------



## the poor to god (7 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الفكرة ممتازة ياريت الكل يشارك فيها حتى نتبادل الخبرات ونتلافى الفشل والاخطاء حيث عندما تكون مسؤلا بالادارة الرئيسية بمتابعة اكثر من مشروع و تحديث البيانات واحتياجات المشاريع و البرامج الزمنية الى اخره تكون المسؤلية كبيرة جدا وخطيرة اذ يترتب عليك اعطاء بيانات دقيقة لاتخاذ اجراءات وقرارات فعليكم بالمشاركة


----------



## حامد أبو عجوة (11 يوليو 2009)

من خلال مساعديين أو مراقبيين لهم خبرة كافية يرسلون تقاريرهم بشكل دوري للادارة وإن كان لابد أن يتابع المهندس المشروع حتى ولو بالاتصال وأرسال الصور عبر البريد ليتم التقييم لكل مرحلة


----------



## Mohamedei (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
إدارة 10 مشاريع من المكتب تحتاج الي مدراء لهذه المشاريع يقدمون تقاريرهم حتي يتم إتخاذ القرار السليم


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (11 يوليو 2009)

firstly :to control any project from head office u must build a very good system to control all your projects,this system must all u to easily trace the stores,procurement,Manpower,cost controlling,and the progress in the project
Secondly: u must train ur staff how to use this system
then u can get all the required informantion that will able u to take the decisions


----------



## بسمالله (11 يوليو 2009)

التفويض أساس الادارة الناجحة خاصة في تزاحم الأعمال وفي حالة الـ 10 مشاريع أرى التتابع السليم لدورة حياة المشروع والاختيار المناسب لمدارء المشاريع من أهم الاسباب لضمان نجاح هذه المشاريع


----------



## the poor to god (11 يوليو 2009)

والله مشاركاتكم مهمة كثير عشان نكمل الموضوع 
والله انا بالفعل بدير اكثر من 15 مشروع رأس المال الهادف لهم 200 مليون ريال وكلهم بأماكن بعيدة جدا جدا مئات والف الكيلومترات لبعضهم لكن بفضل الله قمت بعمل ملفات جيدة لهذه المشاريع على الاكسيل من تواريخ للمشروع حتى الوزن بتاع الكميات المنفذة والمنجزة فأصبح لدى منظومة استطيع اعتمد عليها فى ادارة المشاريع والمراسلات بينى وبين مدريين المشاريع وان شاء الله فى الفترة القادمة سوف اقوم برفع بعض هذه النماذج حتى يستفيد بيها الاخوة وارجوا ان نزيد حجم المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع لانه هام جدا جدا


----------



## عبدالرحمن حاتم (11 يوليو 2009)

يجب ان يتوافر نظام كامل للأدارة المشروعات يعتمد اساسا على الاتى 1- مراقبة ربحية المشروعات والمحددة مسبقا 2- موقف السيولة النقدية الخاصة بالمشروع لتفادى الالتجاء الى الاقتراض من البنوك حيث يدار المشروع بحيث يكون الاعتماد على النقدية التى يتم الحصول عليها من المشروع نفسة بدرجة عالية للغاية وهذا يعنى التدفقات النقدية لكل مشروع على حدة وكما هو مخطط من الموازنة النقدية للمشروع المقدرة سلفا قبل بدء التنفيذ


----------



## the poor to god (14 يوليو 2009)

والله المشاركات تنم عن وجود عقليات مؤهلة بوطننا العربى وخاصة مشاركة م محمد سعيد 78


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (15 يوليو 2009)

محمد سعيد بدر قال:


> والله المشاركات تنم عن وجود عقليات مؤهلة بوطننا العربى وخاصة مشاركة م محمد سعيد 78


 thanks for this compliment, but through my years of experience, i found that the only way to have a better control on your project is to have the best system u can use,and this system must allow u t easily trace of all the things espically stores,because if u can control the stores & control the material wasteage % ,then u can achieve better results,
Also when ur company have a good system they can always provide their projects with best alternatives which having the best cost,so in this way u can increase their profit margin(but also they must follow the spacified Quality requirments),but the main problem that most of the CEO of our companies aren't tryingto handle their companies in Engineering ways,u'll find that the company is not well organized ,& u can't get ur required information easily
So i think firstly we need to improve the top management mentality inorder to implement better systems in our company


----------



## eng_houssam (16 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف اطرح وجه نظري ومن خبرة متواضعة
بالبداية الإدارة ولو أردنا أن نعرفها من مفهومها العام فلن نجد لها تعريف ومحدد والعديد من المراجع عرفتها بعدة تعريفات ولكنها تصب جميعها في خانة التوجيه والتحكم ومن ثم المتابعة
أي ما أردت ان اقصده أن الإدارة من المكتب هي ليست إدارة منهجية ناحجة بمعنى الكلمة وانا أقول لك أخي أنني استطيع ان ادير اكثر من 20 مشروع من مكتبي حيث كل ما يلزمني هو عبارة عن شبكة اتصالات ومراسلات سريعة وآنية لكل تقرير يومي للمشاريع التي أديرها ويتم توجيه هذه الرسائل أو لنقل التقارير من خلال مدراء المشاريع لأقوم بعملية إجراء متابعة لنسبة تنفيذ الاعمال المتفق عليها أي أنني بهذه الحالة اجلس في رأس الهرم وبالمستوى الأدنى مني مدراء المشاريع الذين يقومون برفع تقاريهم الدورية لي بشكل منتظم وهنا ما يدعى بالإدارة أسفل - أعلى أو Bottom-Up وعليه أقوم بعملية تدقيق سير الأعمال ونسبة إنجازها دون معرفة الواقع أي أنني اعتمد في هذه الحالة على مصداقية المدراء وبالتالي من سلبيات هذه الطريقة الغموض الذي يتلبسني وعدم درايتي بالواقع الملموس وبعد أن أقوم بعملية التدقيق أرسل تقاريري لمدراء المشاريع وهي عبارة عن توجهات لهم وهنا اتجاه جريان التقارير يدعلى أعلى - أسفل أو Up - Bottom وهنا ماهي السلبيات والايجابيات التي تواجهنا
الايجابيات :
1 - سرعة في أداء الأعمال
2 - سرعة في اتخاذ القرارات 
3 - الاتصال الدائم بين المدير العام ومدراء المشاريع
4 - امكانية إدارة اكثر من مشروع في آن واحد
اما السلبيات فهي
1 - الغموض الشبه تام للمدير العام لما يجري على أرض الواقع
2 - استغلال بعض مدراء المشاريع موقعهم وتعتيم السير الحقيقي للمشروع على المدير العام

وبالنهاية أنت لا تستطيع أن تدير مشروع بمجرد تلقيك لتقارير دورية وإنما انت في هذه الحالة تصبح فقط مهندس توثيق أو ما يعرف بـ Document's Engineer
والله أعلم


----------



## the poor to god (18 يوليو 2009)

شوفوا اخواننا الكرام ما سبق كله مضبوط 100% لكن عاوز ارفع بعض الملفات لكيفية ما قمت به انا و قسم مراقبة التكاليف من برامج زمنية و تقارير دورية لمتابعة المشاريع لذلك اود ان يخبرنى احد كيف اقوم برفع الملفات على الموقع لانى حاولت اكثر من مرة وفشلت
لقد قمنا فى اول الامر بعملية التسعير ثم وضع البرنامج الزمنى والموارد ثم قمت بحساب الوزن لكل بند بجدول الكميات طبعا من جهة التكلفة ومن جهة الوقت واخذ المتوسط احيانا واحيانا اخرى بأخذ القيمة الكبيرة حسب رؤيتى والخبرة
ثم قمت بعمل تقارير فى صورة نماذج يلتزم بها مديرين المشاريع منها ما هو اسبوعى ومنها ما هو شهرى وهكذا حتى اكتملت المنظومة وخلال العمل اقوم بالتنقيح والتبديل حسب مرونة المشاريع حتى اقتربنا مما هو اقرب للمنظومة المثالية


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (20 يوليو 2009)

Mohamed,
I agree the management mentality is usually trying to avoid new things, like systems, and allocating such a big budgets for systems is only an option for big companies.
I know local ( not international) comapnies in saudi arabia who have such systems, but this requires and IT infrastruture and a big budget, however, their profit margins eventually will jump.
, so lets say, the question was, he is working in a company with no system, how can we manage10 projects. I think, selction of competent site managers, then proper assignment of responsibilities and duties, CLEAR reporting requirements, and a follow up.

Regards


----------



## the poor to god (20 يوليو 2009)

عزيزى صاحب المفكرة العربية انا اتفق معاك جدا وانا بالفعل اعمل فى احدى الشركات الكبرة بالمملكة العربية السعودية بجدة وعملنا هو وضع الميزانية قبل بداية المشروع وعمل مقارنات على كل بند وتحليله الى اقل شىء حتى لترات المياه حتى نتحكم فى قلة ضمير بعض مدرين المشاريع ولو لا نقدر نتابعهم من قريب الا فى زيارات دورية لبعد المسافات وهذه الالية التى قمنا بها فى العمل جعلت المديرين يحاولوا يقللوا كلفى البنود احيانا الا اقل من المدروس حتى لا يتعرضوا لضغط و كيف ولماذا و الفصل الى غير ذلك لدرجة من عمق ما قمنا به اصبحنا نصل الى حدوث الخلل الحادث والصبات الخطأ التى ينبغى تكسيرها وصبها من جديد واصبح ليس امام المدير بالمشروع الا شرح الوضع واخذ موافقة مسبقة لكنه له سلبياته من تضيق الخناق وعدم المرونة المطلوبة لمهندس الموقع من العمل بحرية لكنه بوجه عام ارى انها انجح طريقةلحجم مشاريع كبيرة وبعيدة


----------



## the poor to god (21 يوليو 2009)

هذا الملف لكيفية عمل weight وهو مثال عملى لمشروع مستشفى


----------



## fao (22 يوليو 2009)

Mr. mohamedsaide78.
You have a good experience in managing the projects. 
So please try to provide us and advise others.

Thanks allot.


----------



## the poor to god (22 يوليو 2009)

هذا ملف يوضح فكرة عمل الوزن weight progress وهو يوضح الفكرة العامة من جهة الوزن المالى وايضا من scheduleالمدة الزمنية للمشروع


----------



## عبدالله رمضان ن (29 يوليو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mhemedh (29 يوليو 2009)

إدارة عشر مشاريع يحكمها عدة أشياء، ومنها مثلا:
1- أهمية المشاريع لشركتك من حيث الأولية، فليس كل المشاريع بنفس الأهمية في الترتيب من حيث التنفيذ، وذلك بسبب أن عملاء الشركة يختلفوا من حيث أهميتهم لشركتك وذلك بسب أن هذا العميل هو من أقدم وأكبر العملاء للشركة، وقد يكون هذا العميل يستحوذ على نسبة كبيرة في السوق. وبناء عليه فإن موارد الشركة سيتم حجزها أو حتى سحبها وتقديمها للمشروع 
2-


----------



## mhemedh (29 يوليو 2009)

إدارة عشر مشاريع يحكمها عدة أشياء، ومنها مثلا:
1- أهمية المشاريع لشركتك من حيث الأولية، فليس كل المشاريع بنفس الأهمية في الترتيب من حيث التنفيذ، وذلك بسبب أن عملاء الشركة يختلفوا من حيث أهميتهم لشركتك وذلك بسب أن هذا العميل هو من أقدم وأكبر العملاء للشركة، وقد يكون هذا العميل يستحوذ على نسبة كبيرة في السوق. وبناء عليه فإن موارد الشركة سيتم حجزها أو حتى سحبها وتقديمها للمشروع الأكثر 
2-


----------



## Optemistic (8 أغسطس 2009)

مع تقدم التقنيات أصبحت ادارة عدة مشاريع سواء في مكان واحد أو عدة أماكن أو حتي في دول مختلفة أصبحت من السهولة بمكان. و حسب خبرتي فهناك طريقتان لهذه الادارة:

- باستخدام  برامج الادارة الحديثة مثل "مايكروسوفت بروجكت" و "بريميفيرا" و لكن بسبب كلفة هذه البرامج و تطبيقها فانها تقتصر على الشركات الكبيرة (أو الشركات الصغيرة ممن اقتنع أصحابها بجدواها). فناهيك أن مدرير المشاريع يجب اتقانه لها، كذلك فان جميع مدراء المشاريع في المواقع يجب عليهم اتقانها و الا فلا جدوى من استخدامها.
- الطريقة الثانية هي أن مدير المشاريع يجب عليه أن يبتكر طريقة للمتابعة لنفسه مع التركيز على استلام تقارير منتظمة و شاملة عن سير المشاريع

وفي كل الأحوال فان المتابعة الدورية للمواقع مهم جدا للتأكد من أن التقارير دقيقة و صحيحة.​هذا باختصار ما أحببت المشاركة فيه.. تحياتي


----------



## the poor to god (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مهندسنا المتفائل


----------



## العبد الفقير (11 أغسطس 2009)

eng_houssam قال:


> ا
> وبالنهاية أنت لا تستطيع أن تدير مشروع بمجرد تلقيك لتقارير دورية وإنما انت في هذه الحالة تصبح فقط مهندس توثيق أو ما يعرف بـ document's engineer
> والله أعلم



هذا الكلام صحيح جدا

بارك الله فيك


----------



## العبد الفقير (11 أغسطس 2009)

هناك طريقة وخصوصا إذا كان عدد المشاريع كبير يمكن التأكد بطريقة عشوائية لعدد من الأعمال المهمة في المشروع
فلا يمكن التاكد من جميع بنود المشاريع واقعياً إذا كان عدد المشاريع كثير وكبير مادياً

الاختيار الموفق والموثوق لعدد من مدار المشاريع


----------



## mustafa raad (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس مصطفى والان اكتب لكم من المشروع 
مديري عنده 4 مشاريع وهو جالس في مكتبه ويديرها ونحن نرسل له تقارير عن طريق النت وكذاللك صور ناخد له ونرسلها واذا توجد مشكله نرسل له ايميل مباشره ويجاوب عليها


----------



## hamdanakram (18 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة,,

يسعدني حقا الانضمام لهذا المنتدى وهذه أو مشاركة لي أود اضافة ما يلي وأثني على المشاركات القيمة السابقة من الزملاء:

يمكن ادارة العديد من المشاريع ولكن هناك أسئلة لا بد من الاجابة عليها لتحديد كيف تتم الادارة
1- هل يوجد أمور مشتركة بين المشاريع (جدول زمني , اعتمادية, موارد بشرية أو موادية , مخاطر ... الخ)
2- ادارة المشاريع تحتوي العديد من البنود (ادارة وقت, ادارة مهام , ادارة موارد ... الخ) وعليه يجب تحديد المطلوب من ادارة العديد من المشاريع مجتمعة فيجب تحديد البنود المشتركة,
3- اي مشروع يمكن أن يحتوي عدة مشاريع تحت مظلته وجميعها تجمل ما تحتها من بيانات
4- لا ضرورة للحصول على المعلومات من أشخاص ولكن لكل مشروع يتم بناء خطة مستقلة ويتم جمع المواد آليا من خلال بيئة تقنية يتم بناؤها وأنظمة تقنية متخصصة لادارة المشاريع كما يمكن ربط هذه الانظمة مع النظام المالي للشركة للحصول على المصاريف بسهولة ولتكون مطابقة للنظام المالي للشركة.
5-يجب وضع محددات الجودة والتي تهم مدير المشروع كثيرا و التي يجب حينها التدخل في حال وجوج أي تعديل
6- لا يكفي مدير واحد لحافة المشاريع ولكن تكلف لجنة عليا للاشراف على المشاريع

هذه نقاط بسيطة وعامة وأرجو ان أكون قد أفدت فالحديث عن ادارة المشاريع المشتركة كثير جدا

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أكرم حمدان


----------



## the poor to god (20 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا*



hamdanakram قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> تحية طيبة,,
> 
> ...


 اظن ان يتم عمل لجنة هذا صعب ومبالغ فيه جدا لكن كل مشروع له الهيكل التنظيمىالخاص به وكل المشاريع ليها منسق عام ومدير مشاريع والطقم المعاون له من مهندسين المكتب الرئيسى سواء مراقبة التكاليف او المتابعة والتخطيط 6 وفى الاخر المدير العام وعلى حسب حجم المشاريع بتتوزع الهياكل التنظيمية


----------



## خالد سعد شلبي (28 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع فعال وهام جدا يجب قراءة كل مشاركة بعناية فائقة


----------

